# I am now an "official" snob now.



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I did it... I bought my first "high end" commerical FP.  To make matters worse, it's a Montblanc to boot!  Don't ya get too excited, I paid less than $50 for it and it's a vintage 1950's model.  It's a sight unseen from one of the guys over at the Fountian Pen Network and it's either a 242 or a 342. He was sure it was a 242 when he sent it, but after looking at some "net photos" he said he may be wrong. Either way, it's a good writer and 100%

and then there is this NOS Pilot that has not been inked and still has the sticker on the clip....  [}]

BTW, I will post up the snob pen when I get it in, but this is my new Pilot I picked up. It's a resin body and I have no idea on the age, but I love the style of the nib.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Jan 23, 2008)

Be careful, this is as addictive as penturning.  I was bitten by this fp collecting bug last year while doing a pen show.  My wife thinks I am nuts.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 23, 2008)

That's ok Stan... it's kind of cold to work in the shop!  [}]


----------



## leehljp (Jan 23, 2008)

Owning a MountBlanc and being a snob are two different things! Lee, You are just too dang nice, friendly & helpful to be a snob! 

Congratulations on your purchase. [8D]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 23, 2008)

Awhhh, thanks buddy!  
I can't wait to see exactly what the Montblanc will end up being. It is (per description) a smaller pen, and writes awesome. The seller does not use it much becasue he likes the really big Montblanc's. I kind of hope it is the 242 model becasue it looks nicer, but the 342 is not bad either.  It mailed out today so in a few days I should know!
This is the 242:





And this is the 342:





That reminds me though, did you and that other serviceman over there in Japan ever get in touch? I sent him your contact info and never saw anything back from it.


----------



## leehljp (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> 
> That reminds me though, did you and that other serviceman over there in Japan ever get in touch? I sent him your contact info and never saw anything back from it.



He has not called me yet and I have been waiting for someone, anyone to call me in English so I don't have to guess what is being said.


----------



## R2 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lee, have you ever looked up "stylophiles Online"? might be worth an optic if you want to collect pens.[8D]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 24, 2008)

Lee, welcome to another slippery slope.  I LOVE Pelikan pens, and my collection includes Pelikans, Sheaffers, Parkers and Esterbrooks.  Be sure and show us the Mont Blanc.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 24, 2008)

Lee, Stan and Cav are right. LOML thinks I'm nuts and says things like, "Why are you buying so many old fountain pens? You make new ones that are prettier, and you can only write with one at a time anyway." And when I bought a new $350 Pelikan for my birthday (I got a better deal than that, of course, but that didn't matter) she really blew up.


----------



## bjackman (Jan 24, 2008)

Lee,
Am I seeing a piston filler there with your MB?? [}]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 24, 2008)

Yea, I know I am far from done!!  I have my eye on a couple styles I like.  I really like the "segmented looking" acrylics on some Sheaffer's and Wearever. (I just missed two awesome ones that made me cry at FPN for $15.00)

Bill, just the MB will be a piston fill. From what I understand it has the ink window as well.  There was a bit of confusion to exactly what model the pen was so I can't wait to get it in and ID it.  If you want to see something cool, go to MB's website and they have this neat thing that shows you all about the pen and how they are still made. Very cool!

http://www.montblanc-us.com/craftsmanship/index_craftsmanship.php#


----------



## bjackman (Jan 25, 2008)

Lee,
I have to admit, I've been quietly waiting for this to happen to you. Maybe this piston filler will help get you over your fear of.......gasp......... dipping the nib to fill your pens [}]
I also went through a "clean nib" phase, but decided, that for me it doesn't matter, and I actually prefer some mess on the nib. Nib creep? bring it on.. I just get to see what color ink I'm using.


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 25, 2008)

"I am now an "official" snob now." 


So does that mean you have your ink supply ready to color coordinate with the new pen?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes, Bill.. I had to dunk her in the pot today!  I recieved BOTH pens today and I know what style the Montblanc is. It was hard to read so I can see where the seller had a problem seeing it.  The pen is a 1954-1957 Montblanc 344G with a "Flexiable double-broad oblique nib". From what I have found on the net, the later years for this pen went to the metal center band at the bottom to prevent cracks. The earlier years had some plastic under the band so this would make mine one of the later ones. 

The pen is in great shape, the "snowflake" on the final is gone and was a bit rough so I sanded it thru MM, polished it on my buffer and gave the whole pen a coat of Ren-wax. The I removed the clip and polished that up like brand new.  The name on the cap has the ink worn off, but the imprint is clear and easy to read.

It writes like a dream, smooth and silky.  I have to confess, it makes my best "kit nib" feel like a ten penny nail. [}]

So at long last, here she is.. my new 50 year old pen, which fits me well as many know! The nib looks worn, but the wording is very clear.





The Pilot came in today and is also very nice, it has a very fine nib and looks brand new.  However, the Montblanc is calling to me to get some paper and write something!


Shane, I am a sucker for that Visconti Brown. It is just such a nice color and dries fast so I keep going back to it. The brown seems to suit the MB very nice, but I did put some Noodlers black in the Pilot.

I have a third one I bought, this one is a "restoration" project Sheaffer I picked up for $5.00 that needs a new sack and some work. I figured it's a good one to learn on.


----------



## bjackman (Jan 26, 2008)

Very nice Lee, congrats!
Much as I enjoy writing with the pens I make I also enjoy the "feel", not sure what it is, of using vintage FP's. 
How about a close up of that nib and some writing (flexi) sample shots?


----------



## Malainse (Jan 26, 2008)

I picked up 5 Sheaffer's like that for 25 cents each at garage sale.. They are great to learn on....

Retro--Old and New...


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 26, 2008)

Y'all speak of things with which I am unfamiliar, but I appreciate very much your sharing them.  

I never got the hang of writing with a fountain pen because it always felt scratchy to me.  When I graduated from trade school, my father was so proud he gave me a matching Cartier roller ball/fountain pen set.  All these years later, those pretty black and gold pens still sit in their pretty red and gold boxes.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 26, 2008)

Malainse, I like tha one on the RT, is that blue?  Did you have to re-work anything on them?  From what I hear replacement of the sacks are pretty easy and he said the body is a "little rough" but that could also just be that it's scuffed up and needs to be polished on a machine.  Nice deal though, I may need to "bottom feed" at some yard sales myself!

Ok Bill.. Now you can't laugh because I just picked up handwriting a little over a year ago so it's not anything to brag about, but I attached a pdf scan of some for you. It was written on cheap printer paper in Visconti Brown. (My favorite) I did not sit and work hard to make it perfect, just my "normal stage" I am at now. I practice on my mail when I mail out all my work for the day. I take my time to make it look as fine as I can. This does carry over in my day to day handwriting.  It is also a bit eaiser on lined paper to keep it all in order, but I can't find any!

 It took me a while and many shots to get the nib, and this is the best I can do without a photo cube.





www.yankeetoys.org/lee/sample.pdf


----------



## Malainse (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, it is blue...  Cleaned them up and replaced the sacks in 2 of them.  The other Three need much more work.. Still learning like you are.[)]

I have picked up a lot of them, some nice, some junk and will use for parts.  Just have to hunt around and ask people.  Sill waiting to hit the jackpot...[8D]


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds to me that some real deals were had buy a bunch of y'all.


----------



## bjackman (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks like a fun nib to play with Lee. I have an oblique BB on a Pelikan 250 that looks like a similar slant/size.


----------

